# The "Or" game



## Gordon

A game I used to play on another forum, was something they called the "Or" game. Basically, you choose one of two related things, and then you post two more, and the next person picks one, and posts two new ones, etc...



For instance, I could post: sweet* Or *salty? The next person might choose sweet, and then post a new Or question, like: sunset *Or* sunrise?



This game might already be in play here, but I haven't seen it.



Anyway, I'll start a new Or game with~~



Plane or train?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Train*

*Dogs or Cats*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cats

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Vanilla*

*Soft Ice Cream or Hard Ice Cream?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hard, it comes in better flavors

Sunflowers or tulips?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Sunflowers*

*Sunflower seeds or Pumkin seeds*


----------



## Gordon

pumpkin seeds



Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Christmas

Snow or Sun?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Snow*

*bath or shower?*


----------



## Gordon

Shower



Hot or cold?


----------



## Spring

Cold 

Bees or flies?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

bees

Inside or outside?


----------



## cheryl

inside

up or down?

:?


----------



## Gordon

Inside



Biking or hiking?


----------



## Gordon

Up

Mac or Windows?


----------



## ellissian

Windows

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Gordon

Coke



Nightowl or morning person?


----------



## Mikoli

Ehm ... Neither, but more night owl than morning.

Rabbits or family?
(Hmm ... tough one. )


----------



## ellissian

Oh I have to say family, I can't choose bunnies over my two kids! Sorry! 

Plain or milk chocolate


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

milk

home or holiday


----------



## ellissian

home

blackcurrant or orange juice


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

orange

hair curly or straight?


----------



## ellissian

Hmmm both! I have straight hair but me daughter has curly hair. 

gold or silver


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

silver (I was in silver class in primary school - it was waaayyy better than gold class! :biggrin2

shoes or bags?


----------



## girlzilla

oooh that's tough, i love both, but iwould have to say bags. i am a handbagfanatic and i have about 30, i know, waaaay too many

kissing or cuddling?


----------



## Greta

uh... can't say I have much experience with either... I'll go with cuddling 

coffee or tea?


----------



## Roxie

tea 
green or chai


----------



## Phinnsmommy

green (Lipton Green Tea, citrus, is amazzziinnnggg)

Myspace or Facebook


----------



## ellissian

Neither! Sorry 

trousers or skirts


----------



## amberelizabeth

i like wearing skirts more, but i own more pants! :?



fall or winter?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

winter (means there's hockey woo!)

Cream cheese or butter?


----------



## Greta

Cream cheese (but that was a tough call!)


bunny ears: lopped or upright?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

upright

shoes - heals or flats?


----------



## amberelizabeth

i love the way heels look, but hate the way they feel after a couple hours. but i love flats. 



hair up or hair down?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Down

music or tv?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

music, but I'll take a book on tape over that

tea or coffee?


----------



## polly

tea



didn't see that lol

books or magazines


----------



## undergunfire

magazines.


(cars) hatch backs or trunks?


----------



## Bassetluv

Hatch backs


For "Lost" fans:

Jack or Sawyer?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Hmm, it's been a looonnng time since I watched lost.:shock:But I'll go with Jack.

walking or driving?


----------



## polly

driving

big rabbits or small rabbits


----------



## Gordon

small rabbits



city or country?


----------



## ellissian

City

Boy buns or girl buns


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

girl buns

single buns or bonded buns?


----------



## Bunnicula

bonded buns that snuggle! :biggrin2:

sing or dance?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

dance, I _can't _sing!

reading or writing


----------



## ellissian

reading, I'm too lazy to write! 

DS or Playstation


----------



## amberelizabeth

hmmm what about nintendo wii? I LOVE IT!!!



pen or pencil?


----------



## ellissian

Pen (you were not allowed to pick a Wii! )

makeup or natural


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Make up - although I get my eyelashes tinted so I don't have to faff about with mascara everyday (as being a red head I am cursed with light eye lashes :X)

running or swimming


----------



## amberelizabeth

swimming, i don't like the way it feels when i run haha

Bunnys_rule63i feel your pain, i'm a redhead too! although i've never heard of eyelash tinting!!! 



glasses or contacts


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

neither, but if I needed them I'd go with contacts 

carpets or hard wood floors?

(amberelizabeth, do it! It's brilliant, and such a time saver! They usually last about 4 weeks too, I get mine done black so it just looks like I'm wearing mascara, but without the dreaded 'clumping' )


----------



## Michaela

Wooden floors

Cinema or DVD?

(And speaking of Wiis, Maddie chewed through the sensor bar wire of mine, not fixed yet :tears2


----------



## Greta

DVD 

Michaela- bummer about the Wii! I hope you're able to get it fixed soon.


pens or pencils?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

pens

eating out or eating in?


----------



## Bunnicula

eating takeout in (hehe)

car transmission: automatic or manual?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

auto

Orange juice or Apple Juice?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Apple Juice*

*Cookies or Cupcakes?*


----------



## Greta

cookies

townhouse or apartment?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

apartment

landscaping or natural?


----------



## Gordon

Natural --less work for me, LOL.



Pizza or calzone?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Pizza

UPS or Fedex?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*UPS
*
*Shopping online or shopping in store?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

store, otherwise stuff I buy never seems to fit quite right

TPBM is planning on going to school this fall


----------



## Gordon

False.



TPBM likes Pink Floyd.


----------



## Gordon

Woops, LOL. We got our games mixed up!



Back to OR...



Rock or country?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

rock

Wallet or Bag?


----------



## timetowaste

bag.

harry potter or lord of the rings?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

harry potter, I could never get through LOTR

M&Ms or Skittles?


----------



## Gordon

M&M's



dark chocolate or milk chocolate?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Dark, it's "healthy" says big man scientist.

Nightgown or Pajamas?


----------



## cheryl

Pyjamas...i love my pyjamas..they have bunnies on them!

apple or orange


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Apple!

Pie or Cake?


----------



## cheryl

pie

ice block or ice cream


----------



## timetowaste

ice block.

here or there?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*There*

*Hamsters or Gerbils?*


----------



## cheryl

Hmmm..we don't have either pet over here in oz,but i would say 

hamster

hot or cold?


----------



## Gordon

Cold.



hot dog or baloney?


----------



## cheryl

Hot Dog

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Gordon

Tea.



Spicy or mild?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

mild

sea or land


----------



## Gordon

Land



Sweet or savoury?


----------



## cheryl

Savoury

Chocolate or Strawberry


----------



## Gordon

Chocolate



Rushed or relaxed?


----------



## cheryl

Relaxed

Milk shake or Thick shake?


----------



## Gordon

Milkshake



apple pie or cherry pie?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Apple pie! Mmmm

shower in morning or evening?


----------



## timetowaste

in the evening.

light or dark


----------



## Phinnsmommy

landscaping

Animal Planet or MTV


----------



## Roxie

mTV


Cell phone or iPod??


----------



## amberelizabeth

definitely my cell phone, but they do have that iphone now...but i'm not rich enough to own one 



laptop or desktop


----------



## ellissian

Desktop

Roses or Tulips


----------



## missyscove

Tulips

Red or Blue?


----------



## polly

Blue 



french manicure or colour


----------



## amberelizabeth

french it looks sooo classy an goes w/ everything



black or white


----------



## Bunnicula

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> Nightgown or Pajamas?



Funny how Gordon seemed to drop out of the game for a while when this "or" appeared. (hehehe) :biggrin2:

anyway...

black (in coffee and clothes colors)

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## cheryl

Icecream

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Bunnicula

summer (but only because I work in a school and love the summers to do other things)

sweet pickles or dill pickles?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mmm sweet

angel food cake or pound cake?


----------



## cheryl

pound cake (only because i don't know what angel cake is)

Day or Night?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Night, I suppose

Hot dog or brautworst


----------



## cheryl

hmm..hot dog (hehe i have never heard of brautworst)

spiders or snakes


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Spiders, easier to get rid of

Rocking chair or recliner?


----------



## Bunnicula

recliner...and a good book...and a cup of coffee...and a kitty curled in my lap...and a bunny snuggled at my feet............:zzzzz



grapes or raisins?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

grapes

craisens or raisens?


----------



## Bunnicula

CRAISINS!!!!!!!

chicken or turkey?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

hmmm chicken



dogs or horses


----------



## Bunnicula

That's a tough one. I'm more likely to own a dog some day in the future...but I'd LOVE to have a horse (even though I don't ride...they're so intelligent and beautiful). So, I'd have to say horses!

foot massage or back massage?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

LOL!

Hmmmm....this is a tough one, I do like both BUT I normally do need a back massage.

ipods or mp3s


----------



## Bunnicula

mp3s (I LOOOOOOOVE my SanDisk mp3...works excellently and was far less expensive than the comparable iPod!)

headphones or earbuds?


----------



## Gordon

Headphones



Big car or small car?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

small, usually get better gas mileage good for the earth good for your wallet

Netherland dwarf or flemish giant?


----------



## Gordon

Netherland Dwarf



McDonalds or Burger King?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Burger King, they have icees 

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## Gordon

French fries



chickenbreast or wing?


----------



## cheryl

chicken breast

Sandwich or toast?


----------



## Gordon

Toasted sandwich. How about that? LOL 



Grilled cheese or pb & j?


----------



## cheryl

grilled cheese

gold or silver?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

gold



thoroughbred racing or harness racing


----------



## Bunnicula

harness racing

play soccer or watch soccer?


----------



## TK Bunnies

play soccer

basketball OR football


----------



## TK Bunnies

sorry double post :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mmmm football, but I'm not very fond of either

Hockey or Curling?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*oh, tough call... I'll say curling*

*Ceasar salad or Green salad?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hmmm, if I'm making it myself green, in a resturaunt cesear. Other people just don't make salad the way I like it...

Birds or Fish? (as pets is my intention)


----------



## TK Bunnies

Birds

rabbits OR dogs


----------



## tundrakatiebean

rabbits, hands down. But It'd kill me to have to get rid of either.

Vanilla or Cherry coke?


----------



## TK Bunnies

vanilla (I've never tryed ethier, but that one sounds good)

bubble gum tooth paste OR minty tooth paste?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

minty, fake bubblegum sounds gross (and vanilla coke is good )

loose paper or notebooks?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Notebooks, otherwise I'd lose all my notes.*

*water bottle or dish?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

dish, water bottle leaks all over the place :grumpy:

lettuce or parsley?


----------



## missyscove

parsley

nd or flemmish


----------



## Gordon

nd



red wine or white wine?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

erm white, I don't drink but I'll say white because it doesn't stain as badly

Fan or Air conditioner


----------



## Gordon

Woops! double post


----------



## Gordon

Woops again. double post. Silly internet connection.


----------



## Gordon

Air conditioner. --A must down here in Kentucky.



Snail mail or email?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

email, but I get more excited about getting real snail mail from people

Film or digital camera?


----------



## Gordon

Film. I'm old school.



gas stove or electric?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

gas

dimes or nickles?


----------



## Gordon

Dimes.



Dollar coins or paper money?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Coins, I think they're prettier and they cost the government less to make 

Soda or juice?


----------



## Bunnicula

soda (I'm a diet Pepsi addict...but I'd rather have iced tea than either...)

coffee or tea?:caffeine


----------



## amberelizabeth

coffee :biggrin2:



Book on tape or paper?

(my sister does the book on tape and i could NEVER pay attention to something being read to me, i'd rather do it myself )


----------



## Bunnicula

Both! Paper for lying about and relaxing...tape (mp3, actually...free downloads from the local library ) for when I'm cleaning or working on a household project that doesn't require concentration. I've found vacuuming a great time to tune in to a book. Books on tape don't work (for me) when driving...can't really concentrate as I'd like...on either thing.

fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Michaela

Fiction, Harry Potter! 

Christmas tree lights - Multi or Clear?


----------



## Bunnicula

I like to switch up from year to year...but usually multi or some color (purple is a fave of mine)

Christmas trees: live or artificial?


----------



## missyscove

artificial

Browsers: IE or firefox?


----------



## Bunnicula

IE (though I've used firefox at school)

beach or mountains?


----------



## TK Bunnies

mountains

snow OR rain


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

snow



hmmmm.....

AIM or MSN


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

AIM

Your significant other more attractice in:

formal wear Or Casual


----------



## TK Bunnies

casual

juice OR tea?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

I'm totally drinking tea right now.

The book or it's movie?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

The book!

watch movies at home or at the cinema


----------



## Bunnicula

at home

mashed potatoes or baked potato?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Hmm, that's hard! I'd have to say baked 

ice cream or ice lolly


----------



## Bunnicula

ice cream for certain!

peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

peppermint!

fruit or veg?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

fruit

hmmm....

fav weekend saturday or sunday lol


----------



## JAK Rabbitry

Saturday. It means I have one more day of sleeping in. 


My new avatar or my old one?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Your new one (I don't remember your old one )

For a vacation: China or Japan?


----------



## Michaela

Hmmm.. I'd say Japan, but I'd love to go see the Olympics in China next year

Lionheads of Lops?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lops

paper machee or plaster?


----------



## TK Bunnies

Hmmm now that's a hard one.

lops

corn OR beans


----------



## TK Bunnies

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> lops
> 
> paper machee or plaster?



Opps I missed one,

plaster,

I've worked with both and plasters a lot easyer, but paper machee is fun. So I'll say plaster.


----------



## TK Bunnies

okay now wich do you like better,

corn OR beans


----------



## tundrakatiebean

corn I think

Candle or flashlight (torch)?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*hm, during a power outage, I'd say candle. If I have to go outside in the dark, flashlight.*

*sunshine or rain?*


----------



## Gordon

Rain



orange juice or grapefruit?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Orange*

*Stripes or Polka Dots?*


----------



## Gordon

Polka dots



Frozen yogurt or sherbert?


----------



## Bunnicula

froz yogurt

pen ink: blue or black?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

blue

lined or plain paper


----------



## Bunnicula

If it's for writing...lined...I can't write in a straight line on plain paper. 

bar soap or shower gel?


----------



## Gordon

Bar soap  Shop at home(online/catalogues) or go out to shop.


----------



## Bunnicula

Hmm...read about it online. See it first hand in the store. Then buy it by whichever method is the best value!

popcorn: plain or buttered?


----------



## Michaela

Buttered

Left handed of Right handed?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

right handed

brown bread or white bread


----------



## tundrakatiebean

White bread, even though I know brown is better for me 

Closet or dresser?


----------



## Bunnicula

closet

cake or pie?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

pie, but only if the crust is handmade otherwise I'll go for cake.


----------



## Gordon

Yeah, pie sounds good, but we need another Or...



chocolate chip cookies with nuts or without?


----------



## Bunnicula

if you're talking walnuts....*WITHOUT!!!*

doorbell or door knocker?


----------



## cheryl

Doorbell

Beach or swimming pool?


----------



## TK Bunnies

beach

jellyfish OR shark?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Shark*

*White Sugar or Brown Sugar?*


----------



## Brandy456

Depends..borwn for pastries/desserts and white for tea

Hairspray OR Gel


----------



## TK Bunnies

hairspray I can't stand jell on my hair!!! It's so sticky!! And it makes my hair look slimy.

moble phone OR home phone?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

mobile, otherwise people get mad at me for using the land line even though I'm only on it for 10 minutes:rollseyes

jelly beans or gummy bears?


----------



## timetowaste

gummy bears!!

lullaby or fairytale?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*fairytale*

*Spoon or Fork?*


----------



## Gordon

Fork



rare or well done?


----------



## timetowaste

rare.

school or work?


----------



## Gordon

School. College was the best four years of my life.



Book or movie?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

In most cases book.

Sofa or Chair?


----------



## timetowaste

sofa. 

mexican food or italian food?


----------



## Michaela

Mexican food.

Smoothie or Milkshake?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

smoothie!

Wide ruled or college ruled paper?


----------



## Gordon

College ruled



dimly lit or brightly lit?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

dimly when I'm reading, brightly when I'm organizing

fire or space heater?


----------



## Gordon

Fire is nice, but I use space heaters.



KFC or Popeye's?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

popeye's

Sweetened or unsweetened Ice Tea?


----------



## Gordon

Unsweetened, but with lots of lemon.



Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## ChompersMom

Pepsi if I must choose..though I would rather have Dr. Pepper .

Reading a book or Reading a magazine


----------



## tundrakatiebean

book

Slippers or bare feet?


----------



## Gordon

Slippers.


Use a map or wing it?


----------



## ChompersMom

wing it if it is a state I know, map if I've never been there.

Pen or pencil?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Map, I have the directional sense of a stoned mole in the sun

Recycle or throw away?


----------



## Gordon

Pencil and recycle.



LOL @ "stoned mole in the sun".



Talk or listen?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

listen mostly

Lecture or Lab?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

listen

sleep or be awake?


----------



## Gordon

Sleep



cheddar or mozzarella?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

cheddar

night or day


----------



## Gordon

Night.



Get it done or put it off?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

old me would say put it off but new and improved katie says do it

Comforter or quilt


----------



## Gordon

Comforter



sleep on stomach or back?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Back*

*Sleep with the window opened or closed?*


----------



## Gordon

Closed.



Oscar the grouch or Cookie monster?


----------



## Michaela

Cookie Monster

Word Association Game or TPBM Game?


----------



## cheryl

Word Association

Blueberries or Raspberries


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

Blueberries



school or work


----------



## Gordon

School. The University of Louisville was the best four years of my life.   Dinner at home or go out?


----------



## TK Bunnies

home

bike OR car


----------



## amberelizabeth

probably dinner @ home....i love to cook!



bottled water or tap water?


----------



## amberelizabeth

*TK Bunnies wrote: *


> home
> 
> bike OR car



haha oops!

umm....if it's not a long distance i definitely take my bike!



bottled water or tap water?


----------



## horselvrkc

botteled water

dunknin donuts or krispy creme?


----------



## Greta

Krispy Kreme 

tomatoes or zucchini?


----------



## Gordon

That's a tough choice, but this year, I'll go with zucchini.  Steamed or boiled?


----------



## timetowaste

boiled. i like boiled eggs.



psychology or neurology?


----------



## TK Bunnies

neurology

green OR blue


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

blue my fav color



ummm

myspace or facebook


----------



## tundrakatiebean

facebook, less creeps more of my old friends

Pillow case or duvet?


----------



## Gordon

Pillow case. I never really have understood what a duvet is, anyway, and I work in a hotel! 



Camping or staying in a nice hotel?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

staying a hotel, camping up here is pretty scary between the moose and the bears when you don't have a gun.

Magazine or Newsletter?


----------



## Gordon

Magazine



Roller coaster or ferris wheel?


----------



## amberelizabeth

definitely roller coaster!!!:biggrin2:



google or yahoo?


----------



## Michaela

Google 

Hamster of Gerbil?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

hamster

hmmm

harness racing trainer or driver

hehe


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

trainer.

school or work

edited cause question already asked


----------



## Gordon

School



Fall or Spring?


----------



## missyscove

spring

Crunchy or chewy?


----------



## Gordon

Crunchy



banana pudding or butterscotch?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Butterscotch*

*Beer or Wine?*


----------



## Gordon

Beer, the darker the better.



Chinese food or Mexican?


----------



## amberelizabeth

hmmm....probably mexican! yum!



fish or beef?


----------



## Greta

Fish!

Painting or drawing?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Drawing

long or short hair


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

umm short

ummm...

cutting class or school


----------



## Gordon

School



Real or surreal?


----------



## cheryl

Real

Drama or thriller


----------



## Gordon

Drama



Santa Claus or the Easter Bunny?


----------



## cheryl

Haha Easter Bunny of course

read a book or watch tv


----------



## Gordon

Read a book-- I just bought a really good one-- "Rabbits: Gentle Hearts, Valiant Spirits".



Roger Rabbit or Bugs Bunny?


----------



## cheryl

Hmmm..Bugs Bunny

Hot chocolate or Coffee?


----------



## Gordon

Hot chocolate with bunny marshmallows(yes, I really do have some). 



Cafeteria or fine dining?


----------



## cheryl

Hmm,i don't mind both,but caffeteria

you have bunny shaped marshmallows?

contacts or glasses


----------



## Gordon

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> you have bunny shaped marshmallows?



Yep. Problem is, they shrink down to nothing in the hot cocoa. It's instant mix with the bunny marshmallows already in it.



I don't wear either, but if I needed to, I'd probably say glasses because I wouldn't want to touch my eyes. I think girls with glasses are sexy.



sunny side up or over easy?


----------



## cheryl

*Gordon wrote: *


> *cheryl13 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> you have bunny shaped marshmallows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Problem is, they shrink down to nothing in the hot cocoa. It's instant mix with the bunny marshmallows already in it.
> 
> 
> 
> sunny side up or over easy?
Click to expand...

Haha,i have to look to see if we have anything like that over here

sunny side up

basketball or baseball?


----------



## Gordon

It's Nestle's brand.



Basketball-- Kentucky is crazy about college hoops.



Raisin Bran or corn flakes?


----------



## cheryl

*Gordon wrote: *


> It's Nestle's brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Basketball-- Kentucky is crazy about college hoops.
> 
> 
> 
> Raisin Bran or corn flakes?



Ahh ok 

Haha, iabsolutely love watchingbasketball

cornflakes

normal toast or sultana toast?


----------



## Gordon

I have no idea what sultana toast is, so I'll go with normal.



Butter or margarine?


----------



## cheryl

Butter

apple or orange?


----------



## Michaela

Apple juice, but orange the fruit.

TV or Internet?


----------



## Gordon

I like tv, but the internet can suck you in. I'll go with TV.  Recycle or throw away?


----------



## Michaela

Recycle 

Chinese or Indian take-away?


----------



## Gordon

Chinese-- especially crab rangoons.  Mow the grass or wait 'til tomorrow?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

mow the grass

ummm.........*thinks*

cleaning rabbit cages or mucking stalls


----------



## amberelizabeth

done both, and definitely choose cleaning out rabbit cages!



sunrise or sunset?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

lol I've done both before too and it doesn't bother me one bit. 

I do like both but I guess sunrise.



ummm.... can't think of any

having your own farm or leasing

me I love the farm that I go now


----------



## Michaela

Well I don't really want a farm but if I did I'd rather own it I suppose.

Black rabbits or White Rabbits? (Or Pebble or Ebony )


----------



## Greta

both! :biggrin2:



Hawaii or Ireland?


----------



## amberelizabeth

well i haven't been to either, but i'm going to ireland summer of '08!!



messenger bag, or back pack


----------



## Ice Cream

winter



Bucks or Does?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry

hmm I do like both but I perfer bucks.



umm....

showing rabbits or horses :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela

Rabbits

Halloween or Easter?

~~~~~

Amber Elizabeth you can come visit me when you come over . Do you have family here? Can't think why else you'd want to come, lol!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Halloween - mwuhahah!! (and Michaela - Ireland is great!:shame)

holiday to Europe or Asia?


----------



## Michaela

That's tough, I really want to go to Thailand, Japan and China, but I also want to go to Scandinavia, and back to Switzerland, so probably Europe as that's more realistic. 

Ice-cream or Ice-lolly?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Hmm...ice cream I think!:biggrin2:

playing it safe or being adventurous


----------



## Greta

Being adventurous!



umbrella or raincoat?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

umbrella

sun or rain


----------



## Michaela

Rain as long as it's not cold. I get sun stroke in like a minute. 

Banofee or Cheesecake? Yummmmm....


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cheeeeeesecake, I'm a fool for cheesecake

hardwood or carpeted floors?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Hardwood. Easier to clean.

bare feet or socks


----------



## Gordon

bare feet



staples or paper clips?


----------



## Bunnicula

staples (I lose paper clips:?)

broccoli or cauliflower?


----------



## Gordon

Broccoli. There's actually a hybrid, called broccoflower, though, and it's awesome. It has the texture and look of a light green cauliflower, with a broccoli flavor. It's quite good if you like both.  Buy music in the store or download it?


----------



## Bunnicula

Download for individual songs, buy in store for entire albums. (Oh, and I've had the broccoflower...yummy stuff...the bunnies like it, too.)

classical or jazz?


----------



## Michaela

Er...Jazz I suppose. 

MTV or Animal Planet?


----------



## Greta

Animal Planet all the way 



cell phone or pager?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cell phone

Backpack or messanger bag?


----------



## Greta

Messenger bag



Chips: potato or tortilla?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

tortilla

coffee or tea?


----------



## Bunnicula

coffee in the morning, tea after dinner

coffee: black or w/ cream?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*With Cream*

*Listen to the radio or a CD?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

CD I can control it and no comercials

necklace or bracelet?


----------



## Bunnicula

Necklace - but I really don't wear much jewelry other than earrings and my wedding/engagement rings

gold or silver?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

white/rose gold

Chocolates or flowers?


----------



## Bunnicula

Hmmmm...depends...but I guess I'd have to say flowers that get planted outside (indoor flowers tend to be eaten by our cats:shock

reading: books or magazines?


----------



## Michaela

Books

Cats or dogs?

~~~~

People come play iSketch with me, I made a thread.


----------



## Bunnicula

cats...but I love BIG dogs!!! (if I had room, time, & $ I'd have a Collie, an Akita, a Newfoundland...and all the mixed breeds that are homeless at the Humane League, too)

floor lamp or table lamp?


----------



## Gordon

Great big floor lamp!



Past or future?


----------



## cheryl

Future

Tomato sauce or Barbecue sauce?


----------



## Gordon

Tomato sauce



meatballs or mushrooms?


----------



## cheryl

Meatballs

Magazine or News paper?


----------



## Gordon

Magazine



Reggae or jazz?


----------



## cheryl

Reggae....but i like a bit of Jazz too!

Sunset or Sunrise?


----------



## Gordon

Sunset. There are two good films, btw. One is Before Sunrise, and the other is Before Sunset.



Safari or cruise?


----------



## cheryl

Safari for sure!

car or motorbike?


----------



## Gordon

Car, but motorbike might be fun.



Wild or tame?


----------



## cheryl

Wild

Serious or Fun?


----------



## Gordon

I'm seriously fun.



Chocolate covered raisins or malted milk balls?


----------



## cheryl

Malted milk balls

BBQ or Roast?


----------



## Gordon

Roast  Trust or skeptical?


----------



## cheryl

Trust

Long drive or go Bushwalking


----------



## Bunnicula

Bushwalking (more interesting, better for my health, better for the environment)

jello or pudding?


----------



## cheryl

Pudding

Steamed veggies or boiled veggies?


----------



## Bunnicula

steamed - but actually raw is my first preference

word search or crossword?


----------



## cheryl

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> steamed - but actually raw is my first preference



I also prefer steamed,when i steam mine,they are still kinda crunchy,just the way i love my veggies 

Word search

Primary school or high school


----------



## Bunnicula

high school - at least personally...I had a great time those years (or at least that's how I remember things...it's been 25 years, though)

cloudy & dry or sunny with rain?


----------



## cheryl

Dry and cloudy,i was going to choose sunny and rain,but what's a beautiful day when it rains?!

Gardening or relaxing?


----------



## Bunnicula

Actually, to me gardening IS relaxing...unless it is weeding.





flower garden or veggie garden?


----------



## cheryl

Flower garden..though i actually still have one,we were having a major drought over here and we weren't allowed to use our hoses for watering

Early morning or late evening


----------



## Bunnicula

Early morning! But my hubby is a night owl. We spend most of our time together with one of us sleeping. :biggrin2:

gloves or mittens?


----------



## cheryl

Gloves

Plastic or Glass?


----------



## Gordon

Glass



Bigfoot or Nessie?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Big foot :biggrin2:

frost or snow


----------



## cheryl

Snow,even though i've never seen snow in real life

Mice or Rats?


----------



## Gordon

Mice



sugar cone or waffle cone?


----------



## cheryl

Waffle cone

Hamburger or Steak sandwich?


----------



## Gordon

Hamburger



Deviled egg or pickled herring?


----------



## cheryl

None,but if i had to choose it would be devilled egg

Square plates or Round.....i love my square plates


----------



## Gordon

Square.



Settle for less or dream for more?


----------



## cheryl

Dream for more

Cinnamon Doughnut or Iced Doughnut


----------



## Gordon

Iced. There is a doughnut chain here called Krispy Kreme that makes doughnuts to die for. They just melt in your mouth. 



Go to bed early, or stay up late?


----------



## cheryl

*Gordon wrote: *


> Iced. There is a doughnut chain here called Krispy Kreme that makes doughnuts to die for. They just melt in your mouth.



MMM..they sound yummy! 

Stay up late..but i go to bed early when i'm really reallytired though

Mosquitoes or flies?


----------



## cheryl

> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Iced. There is a doughnut chain here called Krispy Kreme that makes doughnuts to die for. They just melt in your mouth.
Click to expand...

Ahhh,i read somewhere on here about someone mentioning Krispy Kreme..now i know what it is lol


----------



## Bunnicula

*cheryl13 wrote: *


> Mosquitoes or flies?



Flies...though both are a nuisance...but I get HUGE welts when bitten by mosquiotes.

hairstyle:

every hair in its place *OR* casual and easy to run your fingers through?


----------



## cheryl

Casual 

Golf or Cricket?


----------



## Bunnicula

golf - I've seen cricket, but it's not a big game here in the states.

sailboat or rowboat?


----------



## cheryl

oh i don't reallylike golf or cricket lol

Sailboat..less energetic lol

Hazelnuts or Peanuts?


----------



## Bunnicula

hazelnuts

piano or guitar?


----------



## cheryl

Piano,i love the Piano!

Classical or Pop?


----------



## Bunnicula

Depends on the day and time...I enjoy both.

black cat or white cat?


----------



## Michaela

Both, my first cat Topsy, was Black, and my current kitten (who I've had for a month and doesn't have a name :blushan is white. 

PS3 or Nintendo Wii?


----------



## Bunnicula

neither..I play all my games on the computer

chips or pretzels?


----------



## cheryl

Chips

Sugar or Sugarine?


----------



## Ice Cream

sugar


----------



## Gordon

I've never heard of sugarine.



Save or spend?


----------



## cheryl

Gordon..Sugarine doesn't have all the calories that normal sugar does..it's actually gross,i prefer the real thing 

Hehe,i like to save but i also like to spend to :?

Inside or outside?


----------



## Gordon

Well, I'll go with good ol' sugar, then.



Inside



solar power or wind energy?


----------



## cheryl

Solar power

Stay home and relax or go out and have fun?


----------



## Gordon

Stay home.



journey or destination?


----------



## cheryl

*Gordon wrote: *


> Stay home.



Ahhh,me too,i love spending my time at home 

Journey

Spring or Autumn?


----------



## Gordon

Autumn, definitely.



Rake or blow? (leaves)


----------



## cheryl

Rake

Automatic or Manual?


----------



## Gordon

manual



Oreo or Nilla wafer?


----------



## cheryl

*Gordon wrote: *


> manual



Haha,i remember when my friend tried to teach me to drive a manual,oh i just kept on stalling the bugger,she gave up in the end,and i still cannot drive a manual to this daylol

Wonderful memories

Nilla wafer..is that like a wafer biscuit with icing inside?,we don't call them that here

Mow the lawn yourself or get someone to do it for ya?


----------



## Gordon

Mow it myself. Which I need to do.



No, a Nilla wafer is just a vanilla-ey tasting crisp little disk. Looks like a little miniature golden flying saucer. 



Skim milk or whole?


----------



## cheryl

Whole milk,i don't like the taste of skim milk

Crunchy or chewy?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Hoping crunchy/chewy doesn't appy to milk... lol!!!


Uhh, crunchy I guess?



sorry if I repeat something asked, jsut went to the last post.. so, um...

lake or ocean


----------



## Gordon

Lake



cable or rabbit ears?


----------



## cheryl

Cable,i guess

Popcorn with salt or Popcorn with icing sugar and melted butter..mmmm yumm


----------



## Ice Cream

my owner would say popcorn with salt! I would say melted icing and butter in my tummy!

swiming or diving


----------



## Gordon

Swimming



Iced tea or hot tea?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Iced Tea*

*Debit or Cash?*


----------



## Gordon

Cash



Pandas or koalas?


----------



## cheryl

Aww i love em both,they are both so cute

Track pants or jeans?


----------



## Gordon

Jeans.



sweet pickle or sour pickle?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Sweet pickles.*

*Handwritten or Typed?*


----------



## cheryl

Sweet pickle

Hand wash dishes or Dishwasher?


----------



## Gordon

Hand wash and handwritten.



Library or bookstore?


----------



## cheryl

Oh my gosh,i love book stores,i am addicted to astrology and i go to that section all the time,every store i visit i seek out the book store,but i also love the library as well 

Coke or Fanta?


----------



## Gordon

Never tried a Fanta. Coke.



conformist or rebel?


----------



## cheryl

I would say i'm more of aconformnist

Eat dinner early or late?

PS..Fanta is a orange fizzydrink


----------



## Gordon

I didn't know Fanta was orange. Hmmm. I might like it. I always liked Orange Crush.



I like my dinner early. Normally around 5 pm, but working 3rd shift means everything is kind of different nowadays for me.



silver or gold?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Silver 

I also work 3rd shift! 



Morning or Night


----------



## cheryl

Yeah me to,i have my dinner around 5-5:30pm

Hmm,i don't really mind gold or silver actually

Sports channel or comedy channel?


----------



## Gordon

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> Silver
> 
> I also work 3rd shift!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning or Night




It's a different world, for us isn't it? LOL



Night, of course.



And Comedy Channel.



Telephone or email?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Email

Where do you work? You're in Ky, we will be in the near future  LOVE it there. Want to be close to Lexington, or between Lex and Louisville. I can't wait 

EDIT: by where you work, I meant what do you do 



Hmmm... speakers or headphones


----------



## Ice Cream

speakers



My Wife and Kids or According to Jim


----------



## Gordon

*CheyAutRanch wrote: *


> Email
> 
> Where do you work? You're in Ky, we will be in the near future  LOVE it there. Want to be close to Lexington, or between Lex and Louisville. I can't wait
> 
> EDIT: by where you work, I meant what do you do
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... speakers or headphones



I am the Night Auditor at 21c Museum Hotel in downtown Louisville. Love it. Born and raised here, and there's a lot ofexciting stuff going on right now in Louisville.


----------



## Gordon

*Ice Cream wrote: *


> speakers
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife and Kids or According to Jim





Wow, you got me there. I've never seen either. I'll flip a coin and go with the first one.



Drive-in movie or theatre?


----------



## cheryl

Drive in

Sweet chilli sauce or hot sauce


----------



## Gordon

Hot sauce!



Bond: Daniel Craig or Sean Connery?


----------



## cheryl

Daniel Craig

roast potatoes or mashed potatoes


----------



## Gordon

Mashed



Kale greens or green beans?


----------



## cheryl

Green Beans

Frozen yoghurt or normal yoghurt?


----------



## Gordon

Frozen, absolutely!



Sleep: in the nude or with pj's on?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

PJ's!

country or city


----------



## Gordon

City



House: New or old?


----------



## cheryl

Country,i don't live in the country though,but i would love to!

ok this is just for a bit of fun..

printed toilet paper or plain toilet paper?.....i know i love my printed paper and i can stand there for ages in the shops,trying to choose what print i want......i'm sure the other shoppers think i'm a dork lol


----------



## cheryl

You beat me to it Gordon lol


----------



## Gordon

I just go for the cheapest tp. Typical man, I guess, lol.



Prairie or forest?


----------



## cheryl

Forest,i love to wander around places like that,i love bush walking

strawberries or Grapes?


----------



## Gordon

Grapes



Blueberries or raspberries?


----------



## cheryl

Oh gosh i cannot choose,i love em both!

Muffins or cup cakes?


----------



## Gordon

Cup cakes



vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## cheryl

Vanilla

mint toothpaste or a gel toothpaste?


----------



## Gordon

Mint (Crest tartar control)



To floss or not to floss?


----------



## cheryl

Haha i use colgate tarter control,i cannot stand the gel kind

Floss,i just have to

Bus or Taxi?


----------



## Gordon

Bus.



Dandelion: weed or flower?


----------



## cheryl

The bunnies told me to say weed,their favourite

Passionfruit smoothie or green apple smoothie?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

hm, never had either but Passionfruit sounds better.

blankets or no blankets (for sleeping)


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Gotta have a blanket (or here in the Az summer, a light sheet)

breakfast or not


----------



## Gordon

Breakfast. I'm hungry.



Parallel park or back in?


----------



## cheryl

Back in 

Postcard or letter?


----------



## Gordon

postcard



fried or baked?


----------



## cheryl

Baked

Steak pie or chicken pie?


----------



## Gordon

Steak pie.



fizzy or creamy?


----------



## cheryl

Creamy

casserole or soup?


----------



## Gordon

well.... tuna casserole sounds good right now; I might whip me up one when I get home from work this morning.



Egg salad or potato salad?


----------



## cheryl

Oh potato salad hands down!...i make the best potato salad..well to me anyway 

Pumpkin or cabbage?


----------



## Gordon

Cabbage. I'm craving steamed red cabbage right now for some odd reason.  They say your body wants what it needs.



Chocolate syrup on your ice cream or butterscotch?


----------



## cheryl

Chocolate syrup

Frozen or fresh?

Oh steamed cabbage....yum,yum


----------



## Gordon

Fresh!



Driving on the right or driving on the left?


----------



## cheryl

Haha,right side of the car and left side of the road

orange juice or cordial?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Orange Juice

Fleece or sweatshirt?


----------



## Greta

Sweatshirt

Bread: Sourdough or Whole Wheat?


----------



## Gordon

Sourdough



butter or jelly?


----------



## cheryl

Butter

Lemon meringue orange meringue?


----------



## Gordon

Never had orange meringue, just lemon, but orange sounds good, so I'll try it.



Christmascandy or easter candy?


----------



## cheryl

Both sound really good

Real flowers or artificial flowers?



ps..orange meringue is very nice


----------



## Gordon

Real.



water bed or regular bed?


----------



## cheryl

Regular

Bedroom window closed at night or open just a bit?


----------



## Gordon

Always closed.



ballet dancing or square dancing?


----------



## cheryl

Square dancing,much more fun

Drink from a can or bottle?


----------



## Gordon

Bottle



stairs or escalator?


----------



## cheryl

Escalator

Eat dinner at the kitchen table or in the lounge while watching tv?


----------



## Gordon

in the lounge.



Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## cheryl

Big Mac...mmmm yum

Cordless phone or phone attached with cord?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

cordless

vaccuum or broom (not on carpet though hehe)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Vaccum

hand gestures or facial expresions?


----------



## Gordon

Facial expressions



Face it or avoid it?


----------



## cheryl

Face it

Steamed rice or boiled rice?


----------



## cheryl

Face it

Steamed rice or boiled rice?


----------



## cheryl

Face it

Steamed rice or boiled rice?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

steamed

chinese or indian food?


----------



## cheryl

oh my goodness triple posts..wow i'm on a roll lol


----------



## cheryl

Chinese...my absolute favourite,i even know how to cook a lot of chinese dishes to

Sweet flavour or sour flavour?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sour

long or short sleeves?


----------



## cheryl

Short..thankgod spring is here,i can finally wear aT shirt again

Toasted ham and cheesesandwich or a ham and cheese sandwich (not toasted)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

toasted, but I don't like ham :yuck

go out or eat in?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

go out

eggs with or without salt and/or pepper


----------



## tundrakatiebean

with

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Gordon

bacon



hash browns or grits?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hash browns

orange or apple juice?


----------



## Gordon

orange



make your bed or not?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hehe not

shower gel or soap bar?


----------



## cheryl

Shower gel

Crunchy peanut butter or smooth?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

smooth

comfort blanket or stuffed animal?


----------



## Bunnicula

When I was little - stuffed animal (in fact, I still have 2 from my infancy)

bread: white or whole wheat?


----------



## ani-lover

white bread

horses or bunnies?


----------



## Gordon

bunnies  grow old or stay young forever?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

only stay young if I get to be a vampire 

Vampire or Zombie movies?


----------



## Bunnicula

neither!

ice skate or roller skate?


----------



## Ice Cream

rollar skates



dogs or turtles


----------



## Bunnicula

I don't think I could choose. I love dogs, but I've never had the privilege of sharing life with a turtle...might be fun!

sing or be sung to?


----------



## Gordon

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> I don't think I could choose. I love dogs, but I've never had the privilege of sharing life with a turtle...might be fun!
> 
> sing or be sung to?



Turtles are awesome! Here's my two's blog--

http://gordonsturtles.blogspot.com/



be sung to.



Sprite or 7Up?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Sprite.

Dr Pepper or Mr Pibb


----------



## Gordon

Dr. Pepper (sounds good right now, actually)



feta or gorgonzola?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

feta

goat cheese or cow cheese?


----------



## Gordon

goat cheese. I seriously spend more time in the cheese aisle of the grocery than any other. 



French bread or regular?


----------



## ani-lover

regular

pc or laptop?


----------



## Gordon

pc, but make mine a mac. 



black olives or green olives?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

black, I hate the green ones

french or italian bread?


----------



## Gordon

Italian bread



Thousand Island or Ranch?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Ranch

Romane or Butterleaf?


----------



## Gordon

Romaine



red cabbage or green cabbage?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

green

cucumber or tomatoes?


----------



## Gordon

tomatoes


----------



## Gordon

Woops, forgot an or. 



croutons or bacon bits?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

croutons

water with or without lemon


----------



## tundrakatiebean

w/o

sandles or sneakers?


----------



## Gordon

sandles



rainy day or sunny day?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sunny

online messaging or phone?


----------



## Gordon

phone



driver or passenger?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

passenger, I'm scared to death of driving

walk or bike?


----------



## Gordon

Bike



Make it or buy it?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

make it

blue or green?


----------



## Gordon

green



go first or last?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

last, but I usually prefer the middle

christmas lights or garlands?


----------



## Gordon

Lights.



New Years Eve: party or go to bed?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

party with myself...in bed...asleep 

gift card/cash or actual present?


----------



## Gordon

actual present



hotel bed or camping in a tent?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Tent, definitely*

*Vacuuming or Mopping?*


----------



## Gordon

vaccuming. I never can remember if it's two cc's or two u's, 



French onion soup or chili?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

chili (two us I think)

lay out your clothes the night before or pick in the morning?


----------



## Gordon

pick in the morning(or night for me, lol)



staple it or paper clip it?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

paper clip

bunny nose or bunny feet?


----------



## Gordon

Wow, that's a tough one. I'll go with nose.



Silly or serious?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

silly

bottled water or water bottle?


----------



## Gordon

Water bottle



girly or tom-boy?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

both I bounce back between the two

Hair brush or comb?


----------



## ani-lover

hair brush
night or day?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

erm night, unless I need to get something done and then day

nap or go to bed early?


----------



## ani-lover

go to bed early
for buns. soft or hard carrier


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hard, otherwise Wash would just eat it

Breeder bunnies or rescue bunnies?


----------



## ani-lover

i would prefer rescues to give them another chance to have a good life
porch or deck


----------



## tundrakatiebean

porch

backpack or messanger bag?


----------



## Bunnicula

messenger bag

peanuts or cashews?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cashews mmm so delicious!

Pea-can or pea-con?


----------



## Bunnicula

pea-con :biggrin2:

creamy or chunky peanut butter?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

creamy

strawberry or grape jam/jelly?


----------



## Bunnicula

grape jam, for sure!

pb&j or pb & marshmallow?


----------



## Gordon

I'll try the pb & marshmallow.



Sleep or party all night?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

at this point in time, sleep, preferably for a century

Jolly ranchers or blow pops?

edit: forgot the or ner


----------



## Gordon

Blow pops



Read the book or listen to a book(nice for long drives).


----------



## tundrakatiebean

usually read, but I like to listen too

flannel or cotton?


----------



## Gordon

cotton



cheesecake or fruitcake?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

CHEESECAKE!!! *starts chanting*

girls with makeup or without / wear makeup or not?


----------



## Gordon

I like earthy chicks. No makeup.



guys with facial hair or not?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

not, for the most part

um..... uh... cell phone or house phone


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Cell*

*Small dogs or Big dogs?*


----------



## Gordon

house phone



favorite school subject: chemistry or English?


----------



## Gordon

Woops, sombunny beat me to it.



small dogs


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Neither, but if I had to choose, chemistry*

*This one :Xor This one :grumpy:*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

English I despise chem, too much math

Algebra or Geometry?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

The second face, and algebra 



Chocolate or vanilla (ice cream)


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Vanilla*

*Cable or Satellite?*


----------



## Gordon

Cable



pasta or rice?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Pasta*

*Lizard or Frog?*


----------



## Gordon

Frog



Mushrooms or olives?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Mushrooms from the store, olives from the wild are probably less likely to be poisoness though...

Carbonated or flat water?


----------



## Bunnicula

flat

sweater or sweatshirt?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sweatshirt

angel food cake or pound cake?


----------



## ani-lover

pound cake

cotton pillow or feather pillow?


----------



## Gordon

feather pillow



gobble gobble or quack quack? (yes, I'm in a silly mood. )


----------



## tundrakatiebean

gobble gobble

'ni' or the knights who until recently said ni? (icky icky icky BiSHWAAAA bing bopboodle)


----------



## ani-lover

ni?
water bottle or bowl?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

it's a joke from monty python and the holy grail :?guess no one else knows it

bowl


Tissues or handkerchief?


----------



## amberelizabeth

tissues!! i don't think i could carry snot around in my pocket all day :disgust:



cell phone or land phone (i.e. one you have in your house)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

cell, that way I don't have to remember all the phone #s

pajamas or nightgown?


----------



## Ice Cream

pj's definatly!



Pink or purple?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

purple

magazine or newsletter?


----------



## Gordon

Magazine



Read it or watch it?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

read it

frozen or fresh?


----------



## Gordon

Frozen --I'm thinking frozen fish sticks soound good right now. Heated up, of course, lol.



Potatoes: baked or mashed?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

eithier! I like potatoes anyway you make 'em

raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## Gordon

Blueberries



Use a map or wing it?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Map

natural cures or medicines?


----------



## Gordon

natural



big party or small gathering?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

small gathering

hand or machine sewn?


----------



## Gordon

hand



Lazy or motivated?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

erm, somewhere in between

comedy or tragedy (movie)?


----------



## Gordon

comedy



dwell on it or let it go?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

as much as I'd like to say let it go, the truth is dwell

saltines or triscuts?


----------



## Gordon

Saltines



Hard pretzels or soft pretzels?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

soft

meal or snack


----------



## Gordon

snack attack



Confused or sure?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

rather confused in general

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## Gordon

Lime



anxious or relaxed?


----------



## Bunnicula

right now...relaxed (but sometimes anxious)

save or spend?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Save my boyfriend is the spender, we even each other out nicely

milk or dark chocolate?


----------



## cheryl

Milk,i really do not like dark chocolate :yuck

Read instructions or work it out yourself?


----------



## Gordon

work it out



Hershey's or Nestle's?


----------



## cheryl

Nestle

Cereal or toast


----------



## Gordon

Toast



vanilla coke or cherry coke?


----------



## cheryl

Umm none lol,i just like the normal coke...we have had the different flavoured cokes over here,including lime,lemon..

Peach or Apricot


----------



## Gordon

Peach.



pear or kiwi?


----------



## cheryl

Mmmm Pear

A nice delicious piece of chocolatecake with custard or cream?


----------



## Gordon

cream. Sounds good. 



lemon meringue pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## cheryl

Lemon meringue pie,hmm i have never tried a coconut cream pie..sounds yummy

Banana cake or banana ice cream


----------



## Gordon

Tough choice. I'll go with banana cake.



peppermint ice cream or pumpkin pieice cream?(my favorite flavor, actually, but you can only find it around October/November)


----------



## cheryl

Peppermint icecream,wow pumpkin pie icecream:shock:...now that's different

Hot tea or Iced tea?


----------



## Gordon

Hot tea right now would be nice.



Electric or gas stove?


----------



## cheryl

Gas

Chicken noodle soup Or Pumpkin soup?


----------



## Gordon

Chicken noodle. As much as I like pumpkin, I've never had pumpkin soup.



Watch the news or not?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

I like to watch the local news

Local news or national (?) news


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Local, but I watch both*

*Igloo or wooden hut?*


----------



## Gordon

hut, because it won't melt, but igloo would be fun.



Long hot bath or quick shower?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Oh I LOVE a long hot bath... it's been awhile though!

Um.... crab or lobster


----------



## Gordon

Crab



burritos or eggroll?


----------



## Greta

That's a toss-up. I love both!



swimming or running?


----------



## Gordon

Swimming



Fish sandwich or BLT?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

BLT I don't like most fish

ceaser or mixed green salad (for you not the bunny)


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Caesar, totally.*

*Snuggle up or Wantyour ownspace while sleeping?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

snuggle up but with enough room to not touch when I get to warm. My boyfriend is like a space heater :shock:

two pillows or one?


----------



## Gordon

Snuggle up with Bugs(one of my bunnies). He actually takes naps with me. His brother won't sit still, though.



two pillows



small house or big house?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Big house for all the bunnies!:biggrin2:

unscented or scented deoderant? (I'm running out of or's can you tell )


----------



## Gordon

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> unscented or scented deoderant? (I'm running out of or's can you tell )




LOL, some nights I'm more creative than others.



Unscented



Sail boat or speed boat?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sail, I'm not a big 'speed' person

river fishing or deep sea fishing?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*River fishing*

*Sit up or Lay down to watch a movie. (at home)*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lay down, I'm a lounger

TV shows on tele or DVD?


----------



## Gordon

DVD



dream in color or black and white?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

color, I have never had a black and white dream

feather or polyfill pillow?


----------



## Gordon

feather



Buy coke at the movies, or smuggle it in?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

buy at the movies, I'm a goody two shoes 

crasins or raisins?


----------



## Gordon

Peter and Bugs like raisins.



Live theatre play or movie?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hard choice, probably movie...

corn flakes or frosted flakes


----------



## Gordon

Frosted flakes. almost misspelled it "fakes", lol.



Rice krispies or cocoa krispies?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Rice Krispies... ESPECIALLY if it's a rice krispy treat! 

Black or blue pen ink


----------



## tundrakatiebean

black, I think it looks better

pencil or pen?


----------



## Phinnsmommy

pen, its easier to write with.

a REALLY bad sore throught, or a REALLY bad flu


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Flu because then I'm allowed to take pills that make me sleepy so I don't have to be awake for the ordeal. I had strep a little while back and it was awful, I couldn't sleep because my throat hurt so much x.x

baby bottle or sippy cup?


----------



## ani-lover

baby bottle

having one bunny or more?


----------



## Gordon

more than one



Wild rice or white rice?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Wild rice*

*Snow or Rain?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

snow

hail storm or dust storm?


----------



## Gordon

Rain. I love rain. 



Hail storm
(woops, was distracted with work-- what's that? LOL)


Hot fudge or butterscotch?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

butterscotch if its the good stuff, but I prefer caramel over all

pictionary or charades?


----------



## Gordon

charades



coke with lots of ice or not?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lots of ice if I'm going to drink it right away

should someone tell you you have something stuck inbetween your teeth or not?


----------



## Gordon

Tell



art fair or flea market?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

art fair

handmade or machine made?


----------



## Gordon

hand made



Serene or turbulent?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

serene

potato or tortilla chips?


----------



## Gordon

tato



rippled thick cut, or plain and thin?


----------



## Bunnicula

(Gordon, you're making me hungry!



RIPPLED & THICK...AND DARK, TOO!

spaghetti or lasagne?


----------



## Gordon

Lasagne. I am like Garfield in that regard.



home made sauce or chef boyardee?


----------



## Bunnicula

home made! (One of the reasons I grow 7 or more varieties of tomatoes every year!)

sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds?


----------



## Gordon

pumpkin seeds(which I'll have soon enough, when I carve my pumpkin).



garbanzo or lima bean?


----------



## Bunnicula

garbanzo!

vcr/dvd or tivo?


----------



## Gordon

VCR I'm old-school. But I also have a DVD recorder that works like a VCR.



Vinyl album or CD?


----------



## Ice Cream

CD,



I dont know if someone put this already or not because I skip to the last page so,



mp3 or ipod


----------



## ani-lover

ipod

pen or pencil


----------



## TK Bunnies

hmm that's a though one!!! But'll have to go with pencile cause you can erase it. :biggrin2:

white pine treeOR oak tree


----------



## Greta

Edit: oops! did't see your post, TK. 

I'd have to say oak tree. 

Ostrich or Venison?


----------



## Gordon

Never had either, but I'll go with ostrich.



logical or emotional?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I'd love to say logical, but the truth is emotional

math and science or english and art?


----------



## Gordon

English and art



poetry reading or karaoke?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

poetry

fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Gordon

fiction



crop circles: aliens from outer space or hoaxers from planet earth?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Hoaxers (and cows)

dbfs or binkies?


----------



## Gordon

binkies



yoga or aerobics?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Yoga! I actually did yoga for 3 years before I moved to AK, now I don't have a yoga partner anymore 

digital or film camera?


----------



## Gordon

Film



plastic wrap or tin foil?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

tin foil

chocolate or yogurt covered raisins?


----------



## Gordon

choco covered



cashews or macadamias?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Cashews, never was a big fan of macedamias

raspberries or blackberries?


----------



## Gordon

raspberries



strawberries or blueberries?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

strawberries

berry cobbler or crisp?


----------



## Gordon

Crisp



apple pie or peach cobbler?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

apple pie

candy or caramel apple?


----------



## Gordon

caramel



Ice cream brands: Ben & Jerry's or Blue Bunny?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Ben and Jerry's they're Karamel Sutra is sooo delicious

vanilla or chocolate pudding?


----------



## Gordon

Chocolate



tapioca or custard?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

tapioca

pants or shorts?


----------



## Gordon

shorts



flip flops or sneakers?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

flip flops! I have funny tan lines on my feet from wearing my flipflops too much 

laundry basket or bag?


----------



## Gordon

basket



clothes dryer or clothes line?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

dryer

machine or hand wash?


----------



## Gordon

machine



butter from the store or churn your own?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

store, but I have churned my own before, lots of work

homemade or storebought jams?


----------



## Gordon

Your're a very industrious woman. 



homemade



lemon poppyseed muffin or bran muffin?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

lemon poppyseed! My favorite kind

apple or banana muffins?


----------



## Gordon

banana



oatmeal raisin cookie or chocolate chip?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Chocolate chip, only b/c I don't like raisins. I LOOOOVE chocolate chip oatmeal, but hard to find.

Ice cream in a cone or bowl


----------



## Bunnicula

Definitely in a cone.

buttons or snaps?


----------



## ani-lover

buttons

roses or tulips


----------



## tundrakatiebean

roses

daffidils or sunflowers?


----------



## Bunnicula

sunflowers (because the birds love the seeds)

snorkeling or sailing?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

I've never been snorkling but it sounds like a lot of fun!

going on a wildlife watch or on a historical tour?


----------



## Bunnicula

WILDLIFE WATCH FOR SURE!!!



bird watching or whalewatching?


----------



## ani-lover

hmm... bird watching

rain or snow?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

SNOW!!!! *starts chanting*

Curling or Polo?


----------



## Gordon

Curling



Checkers or chess?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Chess

Cable or Satellite


----------



## Gordon

cable



belly button: inny or outy?


----------



## ani-lover

outie

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Bunnicula

pancakes

sunshine or moonshine? (hehehe)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sunshine (hehe moonshine)

local or national paper?


----------



## ani-lover

local

math or history homework?


----------



## Gordon

history



silver or gold?


----------



## Bunnicula

Can't decide.



diamonds or other gems?


----------



## Gordon

other gems



wristwatch or pocketwatch?


----------



## Bunnicula

wristwatch

clocks: digital or traditional?


----------



## Gordon

traditional



grandfather clock or cuckoo clock?


----------



## Bunnicula

grandfather (My neighbor repairs old cuckoo clocks. He's got a neat collection!)


----------



## Bunnicula

Duh! Forgot to ask a question...

Italian ice or sherbet?


----------



## Gordon

sherbert



frozen custard or gelato?


----------



## cheryl

Frozen custard

Pet fish or Pet lizard?


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Lizard, I LOOOOVE my leopard geckos, and I want a beardie someday...

pet or wild birds


----------



## tundrakatiebean

wild, birds creep me out...

make coffee at home or buy it on the go?


----------



## ani-lover

on the go

milk or orange juice?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

oj

cereal or toast?


----------



## Gordon

Toast



butter or jam?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

butter, never been a big fan of jam

ketchup or mustard?


----------



## Gordon

Mustard. I know I'm weird, but I eat toast with mustard on it, sometimes. 



Observer or participant?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

observer and then maybe I'll participat

plastic or fabric band-aids?


----------



## Gordon

fabric



aspirin or some other pain reliever?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

other, I usually go for ibuprofen



Pepto bismal or tums?


----------



## Gordon

Never used either one.



up tempo music or down tempo?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

up

female or male vocalists?


----------



## Gordon

Female. Listening to Sade right now.



Live music at a club, or in the comfort of your home?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

comfort of my home at the mo, but I find live music more powerful

aluminum or aluminium?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*lol*

*Aluminum.*

*Plastic wrap or Reusable containers?*


----------



## Gordon

reusable containers



Hot Italian sub sandwich or cold pasta salad?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

italian sub

Pasta or potatoes?


----------



## Gordon

pasta



carbs or protein?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

Both! 

marinara or alfredo?


----------



## Gordon

marinara



hors d'ouvre's or main course?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hors d'ourves

wall or pocket calander?


----------



## Gordon

Wall



Life is shades of gray or black and white?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

gray/grey 

fans or AC?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Fans, doesn't quite get hot enough for AC here.*

*Dog bed or Dog blanket?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

bed

daily or weekly newspaper?


----------



## Gordon

daily



cottage cheese or yogurt?


----------



## Bunnicula

cottage cheese (but I love yogurt, too)

apples or pears?


----------



## Gordon

Pears.



horseradish or honey mustard?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Honey mustard*

*Plum sauce or Sweet and Sour sauce?*


----------



## Gordon

Sweet and sour



war su gai or Kung pao chicken?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

kung pao

chicken or pork?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

double post


----------



## Gordon

chicken



taco or tamale?


----------



## Bunnicula

taco (reminds me, I haven't had breakfast yet...off to make coffee

)


----------



## Ice Cream

ok this one is long!

what number do u like better?

0,1,10,11,


----------



## Bunnicula

10 (that's how many cats I have)

rice or noodles?


----------



## TK Bunnies

noodles!!! YUMMY!!!

goldor platnium


----------



## Bunnicula

platinum

green pepper or red pepper?


----------



## TK Bunnies

Red pepper

chocolate frosting OR rasberry frosting


----------



## Bunnicula

That's a tough one. I think that raspberry frosting on a chocolate cake would be yum-o!

bus or train?


----------



## TK Bunnies

Hmmmm....... I think mabey train

hyack boat (I know I spelled this wrong) OR Motor boat


----------



## Bunnicula

any boat! I love the water (but can't swim :shock

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## TK Bunnies

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> any boat! I love the water (but can't swim :shock
> 
> sunrise or sunset?



Me to!!! I love going out on the water, but I can't swim to save my life, hmmmmm..... that's ironic. :biggrin2:

Sunset, beacause I'm awake then. 

jumping jacks or push ups


----------



## Gordon

jumping jacks Hey, what about jumping jills? 



somersault or backflip?


----------



## Pipkin

*Gordon wrote: *


> jumping jacks Hey, what about jumping jills?
> 
> 
> 
> somersault or backflip?






:laugh:

Gordon, you don't want to know which Iwould prefer to DO, do you? Cause that would be like....TOTALLY HYSTERICALand possibly dangerous. I mean, Gordon, can you do a backflip? I wanna see proof! Just say yes and I'm headed to Louisville.





Anyway, I pick *backflip* (to watch and be amazed by).

hiking or biking?


(Oh, goodness, I've been logged in as my bunny. That's what I get for allowing him to have an RO account. He never remembers to log off. -Mary Ellen)


----------



## Gordon

I'm always impressed at those smileys you come up with. Very cool. 



Normally I would say biking, but I'm in the mood to take some Fall color hikes.



prix fixe or a la carte?


----------



## Bunnicula

prix fixe

(Come on, Gordon, I wanna know if you can do a backflip...:stikpoke)

printing or cursive?


----------



## Gordon

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> prix fixe
> 
> (Come on, Gordon, I wanna know if you can do a backflip...:stikpoke)
> 
> printing or cursive?



I'm not Gumby nor am I an acrobat, lol.



cursive



Times New Roman or Gothic?


----------



## Bunnicula

*Gordon wrote: *


> Normally I would say biking, but I'm in the mood to take some Fall color hikes.


When is peak fall color time in KY? Will be very soon here in PA.

[line]

Times New Roman

newspaper or magazine?


----------



## Gordon

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *Gordon wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would say biking, but I'm in the mood to take some Fall color hikes.
> 
> 
> 
> When is peak fall color time in KY? Will be very soon here in PA.
> 
> [line]
> 
> Times New Roman
> 
> newspaper or magazine?
Click to expand...


Fall color will probably be pretty weak this year because of the drought. It usually is the 1st week in October.



magazine



Turkey or turducken?


----------



## Bunnicula

turkey

mashed potatoes or stuffing (filling, dressing...whatever you call it there )?


----------



## Gordon

stuffing



cranberry sauce or rice pudding?


----------



## TK Bunnies

rice pudding

strawberry popsicle OR grape popsicle?


----------



## jupiterannette

strawberry popsicle!


Computer or TV?


----------



## Bunnicula

Computer! (Can't get RO on TV :biggrin2

game show or sitcom?


----------



## jupiterannette

game show!


Cheese or peperoni pizza?


----------



## HoneyPot

Peperoni!!

Nachos or Popcorn?


----------



## jupiterannette

popcorn!


chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## HoneyPot

Vanilla (I'm boring)...

Orange or Pink?


----------



## TK Bunnies

Orange!!!! I don't like pink.

getting OR giving?


----------



## jupiterannette

getting (especially when its baby bunnies! LOL)

call me selfish i dont care! LOL BUNNIES!!!!


----------



## tundrakatiebean

next question 

dress up or dress down?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Dress down*

*Hair up or Hair down?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

up, bugs me too much if it's down a lot

watch TV or listen to music?


----------



## Gordon

watch tv



Speaking of watching tv, how do you like it? 

In bed or on the couch?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

bed, I like lounging

*Gordon wrote: *


> Speaking of watching tv, how do you like it?



I actually don't watch all that much TV, usually only when I'm home by myself. But I am a sucker for crime shows 

sweatshirt or jacket?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Jacket*

*Gel pens or Ink pens?*


----------



## tundrakatiebean

ink pens

hard or soft penciles?


----------



## Gordon

soft pencils



thin crust pizza or deep dish?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

thin crust

DVD or VHS?


----------



## TK Bunnies

DVD

drinking OR eatting


----------



## jupiterannette

drinking


pictures or movies?


----------



## TK Bunnies

movies


----------



## TK Bunnies

running OR jogging?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

jogging

weight lifting or exercize class?


----------



## TK Bunnies

weigh lifting

van OR truck?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

van

drawing or painting?


----------



## Gordon

painting



Sprite or 7-Up?


----------



## Bunnicula

7-up

early bird or night owl?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

night owl

Reading or writing? (prefer to read a story or write one?)


----------



## Bunnicula

Hard to say. I love both (though I'm not great with fiction writing).

fiction or nonfiction? (to read)


----------



## tundrakatiebean

fiction

read a how-to or watch someone do it?


----------



## Bunnicula

Depends on what it is. Actually, the best for me is to do it myself while someone with experience watches and offers guidance.

cold weather or hot weather?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

hot, I have a lot of trouble warming up again once I get cold.

Lemonade or Hot Chocolate?


----------



## Bunnicula

Lemonade (but not on a cold winter's night!)

big birthday present or big birthday party?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

big birthday present :biggrin2:I got a really good camera this birthday

which is cuter: bunny nose or bunny tail?


----------



## ani-lover

bunny nose. tabby constantly sticks his nose out of his cage wanting a treat

timothy hay or alfalfa?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

timothy for the current bunbut I acknowledge there are situations for both

romain lettuce or parsley?


----------



## Gordon

parsley



fireplace or radiator?


----------



## Bunnicula

fireplace (warmth with something mesmerizingto gaze at)

on the beach: blanket or beach chair?


----------



## Gordon

beach chair



sand castles or snow angels?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

sand castle less stuff down your collar

teapot or kettle?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Teapot*

*facebook or myspace?*


----------



## Gordon

Ah, neither, LOL, but Facebook I guess.



Vertical or horizontal stripes?


----------



## Bunnicula

vertical

socks or no socks?


----------



## Gordon

No socks



waffles or pancakes?


----------



## ani-lover

waffles 
coffee or tea?


----------



## Bunnicula

coffee in the morning, tea in the evening

snowstorm or thunderstorm?


----------



## ani-lover

snowstorm

phone: with or without a cord?


----------



## Gordon

No cord



French fries or onion rings?


----------



## Greta

Onion rings!

laptop or PC?


----------



## Gordon

PC, but a Mac desktop.



bean burrito or taco?


----------



## Greta

Taco

sweatshirt or sweater?


----------



## Gordon

Sweater



Toasty marshmallows or toasty toes?


----------



## amberelizabeth

hmmm toasty toes....i love warm warm socks!!!!



hooded sweatshirt or no hood?


----------



## Gordon

No hood



White chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

dark chocolate

pepsi or coke?


----------



## Gordon

Coke



mashed potatoes with gravy or without?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

without, I really don't like gravy

hashbrowns or country fried potatoes?


----------



## Gordon

hashbrowns



omelet or over-easy?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

omlette

crepe or pancake?


----------



## amberelizabeth

ohhh my i had the most amazing crepe in france this summer, nutella and bannanas! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!



flavored coffee (i.e., cherry,vanilla, etc.)or regular?


----------



## amberelizabeth

ohhh my i had the most amazing crepe in france this summer, nutella and bannanas! YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!



flavored coffee (i.e., cherry,vanilla, etc.)or regular?


----------



## Gordon

Regular



soft bed or firm bed?


----------



## TK Bunnies

soft bed

BLT OR burger


----------



## Bunnicula

BLT - especially with fresh-picked tomatoes from my garden...yum!

movies or live theater?


----------



## Gordon

Live theatre.



down-tempo chill out music or rock n' roll?


----------



## tundrakatiebean

down tempo

juice or milk with breakfast?


----------



## Bunnicula

milk

cat or dog?


----------



## Gordon

cat


warm milk or cold milk?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Milk is gross, but definitely COLD. And with chocolate :biggrin2:

Satin or velvet?


----------



## Gordon

Velvet



Corduroy or denim?


----------



## Bunnicula

denim

jeans: flare, boot cut, or straight leg?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Straight leg!

Which would you rather eat: liver or lima beans?


----------



## Bunnicula

Eewww! I'd prefer not to choke either down.



butter or margarine?


----------



## Becknutt

Margerine

Regular or low fat milk?


----------



## Gordon

Regular



dark room or bright room?


----------



## Bunnicula

Depends on what I'm doing. Hard to clip bunny nails in a dark room. :biggrin2:

blue jeans: faded or dark?


----------



## TrixieRabbit

dark

season: winter or summer?


----------



## Bunnicula

summer...but not toooooo hot...

soft pretzel or hard pretzel?


----------



## Greta

mmmm... soft!

sushi or hamburger?


----------



## Gordon

Hamburger 



Paddington Bear or Teddy Bear?


----------



## TK Bunnies

Teddy Bear

trampoline OR Bed (for jumping on)


----------



## TrixieRabbit

bed (cant jump as high, therefore less chance of serious injury. I.AM.SUCH.A.MOM.)

swimming pool or hot tub?


----------



## Bunnicula

hot tub (I can't swim)

bubble bath or shower?


----------



## Gordon

Shower



card game or board game?


----------



## cheryl

Board game

Christmas in winter or summer? (it's summer here when it's christmas time)


----------



## Bunnicula

Winter - I just don't know it any other way. Although last December was quite warm here...so maybe I do.

Christmas tree lights: white or multi-colored?


----------



## TK Bunnies

multi-colored!! I LOVE all of the colors!!! 

balsome OR spruce?


----------



## Gordon

Spruce



Snowman or Snowgirl?


----------



## Bunnicula

snowman

tree topper: star or angel? (actually, we have a white kitty atop ours...hehe)


----------



## Gordon

Star



tinsel or popcorn garland?


----------



## Bunnicula

popcorn garland (kitties would munch the tinsel :?)

speaking of popcorn:

with butter or no butter?


----------



## petkeeper_jr

with butter

M&M's or Reese's Pieces


----------



## TrixieRabbit

Reese's Pieces (now I gotta go find some)

movies: horror or comedy?


----------



## Greta

Hmmm... It kinda depends on my mood

hair: long or short?


----------



## Gordon

Long



Thrifty or extravagant?


----------



## TrixieRabbit

definitely extravagant...even tho I probably shouldn't (shhh! Don't tell my hubby! -LOL!)

Bagel: Buttered or cream cheese?


----------



## Gordon

cream cheese



An "everything" bagel or just plain?


----------



## ~Bracon~

an everything!

Mc donalds or KFC?


----------



## ani-lover

mcdonalds
rain or snow?


----------



## TK Bunnies

SNOW!!! I love both of those!!!

warm OR cold


----------



## ani-lover

depends my mood
binders or spiral notbooks?


----------



## TK Bunnies

binders!!!!! 

fire or rain


----------



## ~Bracon~

rain

music or tv?


----------



## ani-lover

music
cereal or cereal bars?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

cereal

plain water or flavored water?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Plain. flavoured nerver tastes like was it should.

Movie or Play?


----------



## ani-lover

movie
college or high school?


----------



## jupiterannette

high school!

cuter? bunny flop, or bunny kisses?


----------



## amundb

flop (esp with the wind up jump into the flop, making it all that much more cute)

pretzels or potato chips?


----------



## jupiterannette

pretzels


barbicue or sourcream and onion chips


----------



## XxMontanaxX

barbecue

candles or lamps? (as lighting, not for smellor decoration, haha)


----------



## jupiterannette

candles, its softer


ink jet or laser printer???


----------



## Gordon

Laser printer



potato salad or cole slaw?


----------



## YukonDaisy

*Cole Slaw*

*puffed cheetos or crunchy cheetos?*


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Definately puffed cheetos

Apple juice or grape juice


----------



## Roxie

GRAPE JUICE!

Christmas or hannukkah?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Christmas 

Presents or food?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Food

Turkey or Ham


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Ham

Soap and water or Hand Sanitizer


----------



## Becknutt

Good old soap and water

PC or Mac?


----------



## missyscove

PC!
Silver or gold?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Silver

fashion magazines or news magazines?


----------



## missyscove

News Magazines

cell phone or land line?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Cell phone

trains or planes?


----------



## Bunnicula

automobiles! (lol)

Seriously, trains. A great way to see the countryside!

tree topper: angel or star?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Star

Emoticons  or emotes : ) ?


----------



## Bunnicula

emoticons

slippers or barefoot?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

barefoot

Chocolate tootsie rolls or flavored?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Chocolate tootsie rolls of course!

Satellite TV or Cable


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Satellite

Skittles or M&Ms?


----------



## Wabbitdad12

M&M's (Chocoholic)

Mountain Dew or Mellow Yellow


----------



## Bunnicula

I haven't had Mellow Yellow in ages!

But neither is a favorite of mine .

wrist watch: digital or standard


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Digital

Watching soap operas or just tv dramas


----------



## Bunnicula

TV dramas

towels: dried in the dryer or hanging on the line?


----------



## TinysMom

Dryer for sure...

In honor of Ocean's 13 coming out tomorrow...

Brad Pitt or George Clooney?


----------



## ani-lover

brad pitt
potato chips or pretzels?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

potato chips

instant messanger or text messaging?


----------



## ani-lover

instant messenger

yogurt or smoothies?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

smooties

Pandas or red pandas?


----------



## ani-lover

pandas

paint or pencil?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

pencil

dish or cable? (as in tv)


----------



## Gordon

Cable



Turkey or turducken?


----------



## ani-lover

turkey

fried chicken or rotisserie chicken?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fried

Green leaves or colored leaves (like orange, red, yellow) on trees?


----------



## ani-lover

colored all the way....

tea or coffee?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

I hate both, haha, but I guess coffee.

Dr. Pepper or Pepsi?


----------



## ani-lover

dr. pepper

use sewing machine or hand sew?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

sewing machine

Last time I tried to hand sew, it was crazy.

Long sleeves ora jacket on a 60 degree day?


----------



## ani-lover

long sleeves

hay or straw?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

hay

Cats or dogs?


----------



## ani-lover

lol. bunnies.:biggrin2:

seriously dogs

newspaper or magazine?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

haha

Magazines!

Um...pony tail holders or headbands?


----------



## ani-lover

pony tail holders

one use batteries or rechargeables?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

rechargables! I looove them

ball ornaments or random ones? (on christmas tree)


----------



## Gordon

Random



Real Christmas tree or artificial?


----------



## PixieStixxxx

Artifical trees.

Harry or Draco?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Harry

batman or catwoman?


----------



## Gordon

Catwoman



fantasy or reality?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

Fantasy! Definately!

Pirates or ninjas?


----------



## Hayley411

Pirates

sierra mist or fresca?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

sierra mist

ducklings or chicks?


----------



## Gordon

ducklings



mashed potatoes or fried potatoes?


----------



## XxMontanaxX

fried potatoes

cookie dough ice cream or cookies n' cream ice cream?


----------



## Gordon

cookies n' cream



deviled eggs or scrambled?


----------



## cheryl

Scrambled

Tomato and cheese sandwich OR toasted tomato and cheese sandwich?


----------



## Gordon

Toasted



pickles or onions?


----------

